# Northern Irish Open 2013



## kelseymckenna (Nov 9, 2012)

*Official Northern Irish Open 2013*

Greetings! The competition is now official for the Northern Irish Open 2013!

The competition will take place on the 6th & 7th of April 2013 (Saturday & Sunday).
Registration opens: 18th January 6pm 
Registration closes: 17th March
Register Here

The venue is approximately 45 minutes away from the Belfast International Airport by train. The price is approximately £10 for a one way ticket. 

Travel page on UKCA.org

Ballymoney is close to lively towns such as Coleraine, which has a cinema, restaurants etc. - almost a city. In addition, the venue is fairly close to the Giants Causeway and other tourist attractions that may interest some of you; this may interest any parents that are bringing younger competitors. Accommodation can be found in the area.

Google Maps links:
Here is the Train Station in Ballymoney. Change to street view, then follow the straight road up the hill, and you will arrive at the Venue. 

If you have any questions, email me at: [email protected] or ask on the thread.
Information is available here -> UKCA/Northern Irish Open

Link to Schedule

Kelsey.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 9, 2012)

Depending on which weekend it is, I'd be interested. Preferably not the Easter weekend itself though.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 9, 2012)

I would be interested in coming. The only problem is money, as I'm planning to go to worlds next year. Which airport is it near, and how much is the train to the town approximately?
As for dates, 30th March -> 13th April would be good for me, since thats my easter holidays


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 9, 2012)

Same date preference with Chris Wall. Yes, I would go and is interested in coming, if accommodations is around and not far. Hopefully will have MBLD event..


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 9, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Same date preference with Chris Wall. Yes, I would go and is interested in coming, if accommodations is around and not far. Hopefully will have MBLD event..



Surely you mean all events  (It's definitely possible with a 2-day comp, especially since I dont think it will be as busy as UKO for people.)


----------



## Ollie (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes to me too, depends on the date. I have to keep dates around March 30th free. Could be an adventure!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 9, 2012)

The Belfast international airport would be the one to fly to because it is closer and most flights from Britain don't fly to the other airport. 
It costs approximately £10 for a one way ticket to Ballymoney. I can't seem to find the price for a return ticket but if/when I do, I will let you know


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 9, 2012)

see you der


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope everyone that goes takes a trip out to see Giant's Causeway not far away. It's one of the natural wonders on my list, for sure.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2012)

2far


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup! 23 M - 7 A are the 3 ideal weekends for me to go!


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 9, 2012)

I may go but i was also thinking of going to some other comp in europe in 2013. Fun fun fun, maybe I'll do mutiple foreign comps

What sort of environment is the venue. Artificial lighting? Carpet? Huge stages?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I may go but i was also thinking of going to some other comp in europe in 2013. Fun fun fun, maybe I'll do mutiple foreign comps



I want to do this as well - just an excuse to travel Europe  If I had a team with me I'd definitely go!


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 10, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I want to do this as well - just an excuse to travel Europe  If I had a team with me I'd definitely go!



consider me in! Do you wanna go Francais on the 22nd/23rd? i think me and billy are going


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2012)

I was thinking of hessen open in feb, ollie. Not sure if others will wanna go too though as it's a bit further than france.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 10, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> consider me in! Do you wanna go Francais on the 22nd/23rd? i think me and billy are going



No big cube or multiBLD attempts, so maybe not :/ However...



5BLD said:


> I was thinking of hessen open in feb, ollie. Not sure if others will wanna go too though as it's a bit further than france.



More likely to be swayed to come to this 

Poland and Finland comps have all events


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys, count me in too!


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol we should make a thread or a facebook group about going to a foreign comp next year rather than post off topically on this thread, as some people get quite upset when we do this


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol we should make a thread or a facebook group about going to a foreign comp next year rather than post off topically on this thread, as some people get quite upset when we do this



Do it on Facebook, more people have that. Also, easier to change the topic of which comp to go to on Fb


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe this could be a use for the UKCA facebook group that I set up but then haven't got round to doing anything with apart from setting up the feed from the website


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I may go but i was also thinking of going to some other comp in europe in 2013. Fun fun fun, maybe I'll do mutiple foreign comps
> 
> What sort of environment is the venue. Artificial lighting? Carpet? Huge stages?



At the moment, it is looking like it will be the sports hall in the school. However, I should be able to negotiate for almost any room once I get confirmation. I hope to see you there!


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 10, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Guys, count me in too!



yay!



Ollie said:


> No big cube or multiBLD attempts, so maybe not :/ However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might go to both


----------



## angham (Nov 10, 2012)

I have relatives in ballycastle, so would be very interested in coming


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope to be able to go, money and dates will need to be looked at. Once the dates are confirmed I should have a better idea. All being well I'll be there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 13, 2012)

actually, I might be able to go.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 14, 2012)

I am very pleased with the responses to the thread  
I will hopefully receive venue confirmation tomorrow. The SMT meeting was held today but ran late so I wasn't able to get an answer. I will update the thread as soon as I can


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay, the Town Hall will probably be the venue now. I'm going to decide on a room and find out what dates are available etc. Once I have information, I will put it on the thread and then decide on a date that is convenient to as many as possible


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 15, 2012)

kelseymckenna said:


> Okay, the Town Hall will probably be the venue now. I'm going to decide on a room and find out what dates are available etc. Once I have information, I will put it on the thread and then decide on a date that is convenient to as many as possible



I'm glad to hear that, now I can travel up to Northern Ireland with 'valid reason'.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay! I've got a list of dates available for the Town Hall. Please reply with the corresponding letters of the date/s that you can attend  If you have any questions or information please let me know  Thank you!
A 16 + 17 March
B 23 + 24 March 
C 6 + 7 April
D 13 + 14 April
E 20 + 21 April


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2012)

kelseymckenna said:


> Yay! I've got a list of dates available for the Town Hall. Please reply with the corresponding letters of the date/s that you can attend  If you have any questions or information please let me know  Thank you!
> A 16 + 17 March
> B 23 + 24 March
> C 6 + 7 April
> ...



I can do C or D, however might not be able to make it due to money. :|


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 20, 2012)

C or D.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2012)

C, D or E. If I was being decisive then probably C.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 20, 2012)

BCD, preferably C I would guess.


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 20, 2012)

Count me in, can hardly not go when it is literally down the road lol. Gotta get practicing!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to make this comp. 

Incidently, if you would like a website set up for it, I would be more than happy to provide one free of charge. 

Let me know and get in touch.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 21, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> I would love to make this comp.
> 
> Incidently, if you would like a website set up for it, I would be more than happy to provide one free of charge.
> 
> Let me know and get in touch.



I think Dan will make it in the UKCA.org page.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 21, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> I would love to make this comp.
> 
> Incidently, if you would like a website set up for it, I would be more than happy to provide one free of charge.
> 
> Let me know and get in touch.



That would be great! I will see what Daniel thinks once the date has been confirmed. It might be nice to have a separate website, but it might be a bit confusing if both the UKCA site and the competition website have to be updated in parallel. Thank you for the offer! I hope you can go


----------



## r_517 (Nov 21, 2012)

A D E 
I will try my best to get to this one  (although we will be having 3-5 assignments, a final year report, a project presentation and 4 final exams from late March to late April )
Also I would agree with Kian that the Giant's Causeway is a truly amazing natural attraction that everyone must see. Actually it would be the best if we could book a private group day tour to the Giant's Causeway before the competition if there are a number of people going there.


----------



## CianLR (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd love to go, it'd be my first comp!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2012)

kelseymckenna said:


> Yay! I've got a list of dates available for the Town Hall. Please reply with the corresponding letters of the date/s that you can attend  If you have any questions or information please let me know  Thank you!
> A 16 + 17 March
> B 23 + 24 March
> C 6 + 7 April
> ...



A,C,D,E


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 22, 2012)

A (but I HAVE to be drunk on St Patricks day, no choice. Would be a good excuse to get out of the holylands though and avoid the imminent madness), B or C I would say would *suit* me best, but I should be flexible for all dates. Depends on Uni really but I can book any week off my part time job. Just would rather it didn't coincide with deadlines etc. GO GO GO NI OPEN!!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for responding everyone!  Just another reminder to those reading this page, respond with the corresponding letters of the date/s that you can attend If you have any questions or information please let me know Thank you!
A 16 + 17 March
B 23 + 24 March 
C 6 + 7 April
D 13 + 14 April
E 20 + 21 April


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Kelsey, is there a particular date by which you would need to have all the "votes" in on when it would be preferable to have the comp? Might be an idea to set a deadline to make sure nobody comes along saying aww if I had realised I had to decide by now I would have said x, so now i can't go. Just a thought.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey! Everyone that has responded has said that the 6th & 7th of April are suitable so I will probably choose that date. I will leave it for the weekend, confirm with Daniel that the date is okay, then I will book the venue and announce the date


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 23, 2012)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hey! Everyone that has responded has said that the 6th & 7th of April are suitable so I will probably choose that date. I will leave it for the weekend, confirm with Daniel that the date is okay, then I will book the venue and announce the date



Awesome!


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 30, 2012)

Shameless bump. Is this still happening? Any updates we should be aware of Kelsey? Cheers  I'm excited for this!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 30, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Shameless bump. Is this still happening? Any updates we should be aware of Kelsey? Cheers  I'm excited for this!


Upcoming Competitions
So yes, it is going to happen


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool, I'll b going obviously


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 1, 2012)

Glorious! Gotta go get work booked off ASAP! And buy some new cubes.. and practice.. excited isn't the word!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 10, 2012)

*Confirmed! Northern Irish Open 2013*

Greetings! The venue has been booked for the Northern Irish Open 2013! 

A room in the Ballymoney Town Hall is booked for the 6th & 7th April (Saturday and Sunday).
The venue is approximately 45 minutes away from the Belfast International Airport by train. The price is approximately £10 for a one way ticket. 

http://tinyurl.com/niopentravel - this allows you to plan your journey from the airport to Ballymoney. 

Ballymoney is close to lively towns such as Coleraine, which has a cinema, restaurants etc. - almost a city. In addition, the venue is fairly close to the Giants Causeway and other tourist attractions that may interest some of you; this may interest any parents that are bringing younger competitors. Accommodation can be found in the area.

If you have any questions, email me at: [email protected] or ask on the thread.
Information will be available here in the future: UKCA


Kelsey.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2012)

This should be fine for me  I'll scrimp and save and spare some scraps for that Saturday and Sunday #shakespeare


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 10, 2012)

What events are there?


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 10, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> What events are there?


The draft schedule is still being put together, so it's hard to say at the moment. Hopefully will have a draft schedule in the next week


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 10, 2012)

what rail company is use in the north? I wanna see which would be cheaper flying to belfast and getting the train or train-ing the whole way.

Also, Any idea if an irish student card works up there?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Blake. Translink is the rail company in Northern Ireland. http://tinyurl.com/niopentravel. I think you can get this to show prices for most journeys. And sorry, I'm not sure about the Irish Student card. I don't see why not, but I would make sure first


----------



## r_517 (Dec 10, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> what rail company is use in the north? I wanna see which would be cheaper flying to belfast and getting the train or train-ing the whole way.
> 
> Also, Any idea if an irish student card works up there?



My student travel card used to work in NI for some tour bus services run by Ulsterbus which is a part of Translink, but I heard my friend's card was rejected later when he used Translink service. Anyway just bring it with you


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 16, 2012)

I am BLATENTLY going to the belfast docks to see where Titanic was built/visit the museum/see the SS nomadic. 

Anyone care to join? Not sure when... may have to stay an extra day to do this.

PS. I am looking for a room mate for hotel and stuff. If anyone needs someone to share with let me know!


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2012)

Just booked my flights!! Sooo... best not go changin the dates on me  haha.

Definately gonna need someone to share B&B with. Found some good cheap places.

Any word on list of events?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Just booked my flights!! Sooo... best not go changin the dates on me  haha.
> 
> Definately gonna need someone to share B&B with. Found some good cheap places.
> 
> Any word on list of events?



I'll share with you! Providing that the dates are still OK for me


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad to hear it! I will try to get everything finalised with Daniel tomorrow (draft schedule, pages on UKCA etc.) Hopefully we can get that information out in the next week


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ That.

Kind of my fault for not getting things done over the last couple of weeks. But this weekend I'll sort stuff out I promise


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> ^^ That.
> 
> Kind of my fault for not getting things done over the last couple of weeks. But this weekend I'll sort stuff out I promise



Schweeet


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 31, 2012)

Putting the draft schedule together. The plan is to hold all official events except feet. Possibly not 6 and 7 either.
Get your requests in (so that I can laugh and ignore them)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Putting the draft schedule together. The plan is to hold all official events, with the possible exception of 6 and 7.
> Get your requests in (so that I can laugh and ignore them)



I request 6 and 7 :b
Right, Seriously, I would like to request at least 1 round of mega, and that it isn't at the start of a day.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 31, 2012)

Can we do 6 and 7 if we find time throughout the weekend and someone is willing to judge?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys. I had said to Daniel that I wasn't too fussed on including 6x6 and 7x7, but if people want to do them then we will consider including them if there is enough time etc.


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 31, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Get your requests in (so that I can laugh and ignore them)


Bad Dan Dan!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Multi-Blind and FMC will take place during lunch on the first day. The events will be concurrent so competitors may not choose to participate in *both* FMC and Multi-Blind.

Kelsey


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Multi-Blind and FMC will take place during lunch on the first day. The events will be concurrent so competitors may not choose to participate in *both* FMC and Multi-Blind.


Slight revision to this already. You can do both, but must be within the hour. Everyone doing FM will start together. If you finish your attempt and still have time for multi (including scrambling time), then you can do it.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Woops yeah, listen to Daniel :L


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 1, 2013)

Do think 6 and 7 should be included and done in the same way as big BLD. So you choose when you wanna do it and find a judge. There gonna be a BLD table set up for adhoc solves like there was at UKO? Maybe could use that for 6 and 7 too.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 1, 2013)

What is the most convenient/ccheap way for one to travel from Belfast International to Ballymoney?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 1, 2013)

This isn't working for me at the moment, but my internet connection sucks - http://tinyurl.com/niopentravel - This should have the destinations set for you if it works
Journey Planner - You can manually enter the destinations through this (same website), and see all of the bus and train times


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2013)

Schedule is up


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2013)

Any word on a registration date?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's official


----------



## Ollie (Jan 3, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> It's official



Woo  I just hope I'm not too poor to go, my next installment for rent is going to bleed my savings dry :/


----------



## stoic (Jan 3, 2013)

Er. How did I miss this thread?!?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 3, 2013)

Everythings booked for me now apart from hotel (still waiting on definate shares).

Including my EPIC day of Titanic stuff at the Belfast shipyard  Can't wait!!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 4, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> It's official



This page could use some updating too.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone wanna share accomodation?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 4, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Anyone wanna share accomodation?



I'll share  if possible we could look for a triple room and find a third person( even cheaper  ) ?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 7, 2013)

Nevs and I are booked into Pinetrees B&B  

Anyone else staying there?

It's great value and looks really nice. And they do breakfast at 7am 

Actually cannot WAIT for April.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a reminder to everyone that registration opens this Friday at 6pm


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 13, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Just a reminder to everyone that registration opens this Friday at 6pm



I have my reminders set


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 14, 2013)

ZOMG Almost forgot about this! Gotta get moar cubes (people steal them from house parties >_>). Totes racing for first registered


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2013)

Remember, registration opens tomorrow at 8pm here


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Remember, registration opens tomorrow at 8pm here



Argh.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 18, 2013)

Registration is open!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

...and the winner is...NEVINS!


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 18, 2013)

Registered!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 18, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> ...and the winner is...NEVINS!



*Success kid*


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 19, 2013)

*Brief Travel Information - Northern Irish Open 2013*

24 registered! Fantastic 

Google Maps links:

Here is the Train Station in Ballymoney. Change to street view, then follow the straight road up the hill, and you will arrive at the Venue. 

I will put these links in the first post so that everyone can refer to them later 

Kelsey.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 19, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> 24 registered! Fantastic
> 
> Google Maps links:
> 
> ...



I would need the postcode from the train station to the venue. That would work better for me if you could do so. Thanks!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 19, 2013)

Town Hall : BT53 6BE
Train station : BT53 6JR
Route
Hope that helps!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 19, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Town Hall : BT53 6BE
> Train station : BT53 6JR
> Route
> Hope that helps!



thanks mate, got it down!


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 20, 2013)

Excitement!!!! Gonna be such a phenomenal amount of craic had!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 20, 2013)

More importantly.... 

Best pubs in Ballymoney?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> More importantly....
> 
> Best pubs in Ballymoney?



Haha, well, there's the Bush Tavern and the Imperial Bar - those are the main two.


----------



## stoic (Jan 21, 2013)

Registered!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jan 23, 2013)

Travel page on UKCA has been filled in


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 12, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Haha, well, there's the Bush Tavern and the Imperial Bar - those are the main two.



Drunken cube meets in the pub are vital.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 14, 2013)

Can no longer go to this, can't really afford it and at an awful time for me, oh well.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 2, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Can no longer go to this, can't really afford it and at an awful time for me, oh well.



Me too actually, with exam season coming up and basically not much overdraft left I can't really go  Hopefully Cambridge will go ahead and all will be dandy


----------



## CianLR (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey! I'm already registered for this but is it too late to add my name to Fewest Moves as well?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Mar 4, 2013)

CianLR said:


> Hey! I'm already registered for this but is it too late to add my name to Fewest Moves as well?



I'll message Daniel now and let him know


----------



## r_517 (Mar 4, 2013)

The weekend before the deadline for my final year project and two presentations ahead... I will still try my best to come but cannot guarantee it


----------



## CianLR (Mar 4, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> I'll message Daniel now and let him know



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 5, 2013)

Deadlines Schmedlines.

Everyone should still come.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 6, 2013)

If I finishes the MBLD earlier, would I be able to join FMC? If not then I'll just withdraw from FMC. Untick me from feet and sq-1 too as I'm not doing them.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 6, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> If I finishes the MBLD earlier, would I be able to join FMC? If not then I'll just withdraw from FMC. Untick me from feet and sq-1 too as I'm not doing them.


No, everyone will start FM at the same time. You may leave it early to go and do Multi though. There is no feet, but I've taken you out of sq-1


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 6, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> No, everyone will start FM at the same time. You may leave it early to go and do Multi though. There is no feet, but I've taken you out of sq-1



So do I have to look for a judge myself in multi like those bigblds?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 6, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> So do I have to look for a judge myself in multi like those bigblds?


Yeah pretty much. We'll get all the cubes scrambled straight away at the beginning of the lunch/FM/Multi timeslot, or maybe I'll just scramble during the beginning of FM. Either way, we'll get you done as long as you leave enough time after your FM.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 6, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah pretty much. We'll get all the cubes scrambled straight away at the beginning of the lunch/FM/Multi timeslot, or maybe I'll just scramble during the beginning of FM. Either way, we'll get you done as long as you leave enough time after your FM.



Meh, screw that, I'll just do Multi. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone still looking for accomodation? I am, thinking of going in Pinetrees B&B if anyone is interested in sharing.

Aims

first medals ever in OH/FM (OMGOMGOMG)
second aim is to sell medals to Alan.

I will probs fail all three aims.


----------



## angham (Mar 22, 2013)

I am unable to attend, sorry for late notice


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 22, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> *second aim is to sell medals to Alan.*



This.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Live results will be here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=177


----------



## CianLR (Apr 1, 2013)

Just checking up, am I down for the Fewest moves now?


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 2, 2013)

you can check on the wca site


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 2, 2013)

CianLR said:


> Just checking up, am I down for the Fewest moves now?



Yep


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

In other news.... THE COMP IS THIS WEEKEND >.<


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

i just wee'd in my pants


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i just wee'd in my pants



Me too........ just a little......


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

are there meetup plans for in ballymoney friday-sunday?


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> are there meetup plans for in ballymoney friday-sunday?



This is a very good point. We need to arrange. I'd expect that you and I / nevs / dan will be arriving in ballymoney at around 5-6pm. We need to organize something. 

Kelsey... any suggestions for venues? us older guys can move to a pub later but maybe if younger people wanted to come earlier on we could go somewhere?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> This is a very good point. We need to arrange. I'd expect that you and I / nevs / dan will be arriving in ballymoney at around 5-6pm. We need to organize something.
> 
> Kelsey... any suggestions for venues? us older guys can move to a pub later but maybe if younger people wanted to come earlier on we could go somewhere?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm... There is a restaurant/fast food place called Superbites, which is a 5 minute walk from the train station in Ballymoney. Subway is about 5 minute walk away from train station, and about a minute away from the town hall.
I can't really think of anywhere else in Ballymoney that would be suitable. Coleraine is about 10 mins on bus, or you could get a train straight from Antrim to Coleraine, I dunno.
As for pubs, there's the Imperial Bar, Bush Tavern, and Ma Kelly's. 

In Coleraine, it would probably be easiest to hang around in the Jet Centre. Has a restaurant, cinema, bowling, all that random crap. 

I can get driven to wherever you want really. It's up to you guys


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a coffee shop called Coffee Capital..... Think that might be any good?  Looks good from the outside. Starbucks/Costa type places usually make great places for meets.


ORRRRR The Ground expresso bar... that looks even bigger/better!


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> There is a coffee shop called Coffee Capital..... Think that might be any good?  Looks good from the outside. Starbucks/Costa type places usually make great places for meets.
> 
> 
> ORRRRR The Ground expresso bar... that looks even bigger/better!



Ground closes pretty early unfortunately (about half 5). Coffee Capital closes at 5.30 or so. Uggghhh, dayum. I'll think more about it, but I'm not sure I'll be able to come up with anything.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck guys!  Wish I could come!


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

also I have panshis to sell this weekend if anyone is after one


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 4, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> also I have panshis to sell this weekend if anyone is after one



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

How much?


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How much?



£12? 

they are new in box


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been told by several of my friends to stay away from the Imperial Bar, so I think Ma Kelly's is the best option 

£12 sounds fine btw


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 4, 2013)

yay, I'm not gonna be quite so horrendously skint!


----------



## TMOY (Apr 5, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm... There is a restaurant/fast food place called Superbites, which is a 5 minute walk from the train station in Ballymoney.


lol... You're lucky that no French-speaking cuber has registered to that comp 


Spoiler



Superbites means "super dicks" in French.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 5, 2013)

TMOY said:


> lol... You're lucky that no French-speaking cuber has registered to that comp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

That is quite hilarious XD


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 5, 2013)

Have fun everyone, gogogo NR podium!


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 5, 2013)

In Belfast now. Looking forward to tomorrow!


CubeRoots said:


> also I have panshis to sell this weekend if anyone is after one



Interested. Don't know what you look like though...


----------



## conn9 (Apr 5, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> £12?
> 
> they are new in box



Could I buy one too? My best cube atm is a FII which can't stop popping. £12 is fine of you have any spares.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 5, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> In Belfast now. Looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Interested. Don't know what you look like though...





conn9 said:


> Could I buy one too? My best cube atm is a FII which can't stop popping. £12 is fine of you have any spares.



this sounds great to me I will introduce myself tomorrow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2013)

orite i didnt realise this was tomorrow, i didnt think it was for another 3 weeks

haff fun everypony


----------



## stoic (Apr 6, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> also I have panshis to sell this weekend if anyone is after one



I would take one. Looks like I won't make it until Sunday but good luck everyone for tomorrow.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2013)

Nicely done Multi attempt Kelsey  NR! (And Billy on his 1:11 4x4x4 all-time PB!)


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 6, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Nicely done Multi attempt Kelsey  NR! (And Billy on his 1:11 4x4x4 all-time PB!)



Thanks man  Billy also broke his Pyraminx PB, twice! (Not officially, but still impressive!)


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 6, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I would take one. Looks like I won't make it until Sunday but good luck everyone for tomorrow.



I have 3 white ones left.

Great couple of days so far! Hope tomorrow is as good!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2013)

Daniel won :O

2,*3*,4,5,6,7,OH,Pyra,Mega,Clock,Sq1,FM

Is this the longest time (since their first competition) someone has taken to win their first competition?


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Daniel won :O
> 
> 2,*3*,4,5,6,7,OH,Pyra,Mega,Clock,Sq1,FM
> 
> Is this the longest time (since their first competition) someone has taken to win their first competition?



If it is, I hope one day I can take that record away


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2013)

So the only events he didn't win, he holds NRs in and I presume he didn't enter? Awesome work.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 7, 2013)

If Dan had done blind he could've won everything...btw has that ever been done before? (In a competition where all events were held?)


----------



## stoic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks to the organisers for a great comp (my first)! Unfortunately I wasn't able to attend the whole weekend due to family and work commitments but I still enjoyed the experience immensely. 
I'm delighted to have recorded an official sub-30 3x3 single, and although I DNF'd my third solve by not starting the timer properly (noob mistake), with nerves and a chronic lack of practice it's all good. I've known for some time I'm not going to be challenging for WRs...
Great to see Northern Ireland finally on the cubing map!
Oh, and anyone have the scrambles for 3x3 round 1?


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll try to get the scrambles from Daniel in the next few days for you


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, great multi BLD attempt


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm happy that I won but Tao is a faster cuber really. He popped on the 20 and left a slice off for the DNF.

I have all the scrambles, so PM me with your email address if you want any particular ones. If you can remember what group you were in that would be helpful too.

I may not have time to sort out the results until Tuesday so apologies in advance for that.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, great multi BLD attempt



Thanks man  My first cube was the DNF :L I'm going to practise multi and big blind a lot more now


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 9, 2013)

Results are up


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

According to cubecomps.com Dan won 2x2x2 as well?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> According to cubecomps.com Dan won 2x2x2 as well?



Final had to be cut from events since <15 people competed, so there is a 2 round maximum. See regs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Final had to be cut from events since <15 people competed, so there is a 2 round maximum. See regs.


Yep pretty much. We had enough people registered, but when some didn't turn up we had too few without me realising. What do you guys think about which round should be cut? I'm totally biased because I won the final and not the 2nd round, but I think because the final was the final, it should be kept as the final. Obviously mindsets are different during the final, and that I what I am basing it on.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yep pretty much. We had enough people registered, but when some didn't turn up we had too few without me realising. What do you guys think about which round should be cut? I'm totally biased because I won the final and not the 2nd round, but I think because the final was the final, it should be kept as the final. Obviously mindsets are different during the final, and that I what I am basing it on.



You could argue that the third round was an illegal round (referring to Chris's comment) and thus the second round should be counted as the final, especially as regulations don't take into account mindsets per se.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tim Reynolds has pointed out that different people advance through the rounds so cutting out the middle round doesn't make any sense. E.g. James Hamm was 8th in the first round, so going straight to having him in the final of 6 people would not work. I have accepted the WCA decision on this.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 10, 2013)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my single pb


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 10, 2013)

DYK...
- Nevins is a good person
- Laurence is a forgetful person
- Billy is the same great person
- The Titanic sunk
- Laurence forgot where his keys were
- A sink full of ice is good improvisation for beer cooling
- Laurence + Billy + Nevins < Rob Yau
- Laurence forgot where his cubes were
- All Irish cubers have terrible cubes
- A Panshi is a big improvement for them
- Laurence uses half a bottle of maru in each cube once per day
- His cubes are fast. 10 times too fast
- Laurence forgot where his keys were again
- Subway is not open at dinner time
- Nevins got a lot of Subway loyalty points at lunchtime
- Pizza Piccolo's waitress
- Nevins was not showering with the bathroom door open and all his clothes on
- Elaine (owner of the B&B) was quite talkative but also lovely
- In Northern Ireland, when a shop/pub has black blinds over the windows and door, that means it's open
- Laurence forgot where his cubes were again
- Bus stops do not exist in Northern Ireland
- I won a leg of darts against Billy. Greatest (darts-related) moment of my life, and probably the worst of his life.
- Joey's bar
- We invented Ballymoney pool (a game for 3 players)
- Billy can F2L better now
- The security guard looked away just as my bag went past the scanner at the airport. Phew.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay for Billy http://www.stalbansreview.co.uk/news/10350315.Video__Rubik_s_cube_genius_wins_silver_in_contest/
Some inaccuracies as usual


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yay for Billy http://www.stalbansreview.co.uk/news/10350315.Video__Rubik_s_cube_genius_wins_silver_in_contest/
> Some inaccuracies as usual



"There are 19 official competition events in the world of *Cubik’s Cube* solving including one handed and fewest moves."

what


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> - Nevins got a lot of *Subway loyalty points and straws *at lunchtime



DYK
-Ballymoney is a really small town
-Nothing except bars or pubs or tesco and chinese takeaway open after 7pm.
-fall asleep during the roadtrip to the B&B
-the room is awesome
-I could use more english breakfast
-this place constantly remind me of resident evil or similar movie of the same genre, the 'town' is too quiet.
-awesome accent
-so tired....and had beer
-wake someone up from next door
-laurence doesn't really need the room he booked
-cantonese pizza
-waitress
-fail multi and almost all the bld in the first day due to less than 10hours of sleep in past 60hours and cubing.
-got a ride on sunday morning to the venue
-Billy hates chinese.
-epic fail at attempting to surpass Mr. Yau teaming up with Laurence and Billy
-All nr broken are Ireland's, I think.
-Things are expensive in here
-Sunday, took train, taxi, a flight back to Manchester, and finally, bus and walk home. First time ever taking so many different transport in same day for me.
-All tired and beat up
-6x6 fail could make me cry.
-flight got delay
-no McDonald.
-Massive subway with ice-cream bar.
-Mega team bld is killing me.
-start my final 4bld attempt right after my last 5bld attempt to push myself.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 12, 2013)

*Head to Head Videos*

Part One
Part Two


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 13, 2013)

DYK
-I can never remember to sign my scorecard and always have to be called back
-One move cross on a 9.05 lol
-Ciaran has gotten really fast
-I don't know how to pyraminx..
-F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R *Fw'*  (Cause of final DNF)
-James Hamm DNF'd in the second round for the same reason
-I was kinda glad I didn't get into the pyra final because it meant I didn't have to find anyone to borrow it from...
-Laurence consistently fails to make it into finals by one place...
-Spent last few minutes of FMC replacing a J perm with a different one to make the solution one move shorter...
-Spent way too long trying to mirror a different J perm.
-Not all stones in the Giant Causeway are hexagonal
-Thought subway was abandoned because I saw it during the evening. 
-Ate small sandwich from costcutter the following day
-Must remember to get footlong subway in future
-I hate James' 5x5
-Got the weirdest lockup on it
-Used my Zhanchi in the head to head because I didn't trust my Panshi
-I'm still not sure I trust my Panshi


----------



## kelseymckenna (Apr 16, 2013)

*Newspaper Article*

Here is a short article about the competition.

There are the usual spelling mistakes, absence of apostrophes, and inaccuracies, but who cares! (I do)


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2013)

kelseymckenna said:


> Here is a short article about the competition.
> 
> There are the usual spelling mistakes, absence of apostrophes, and inaccuracies, but who cares! (I do)



they even spelt "the" incorrectly lol


----------

